# Royal Oak, MI. Swap Spaces Update, Sunday, Sept 19,



## pkleppert (Sep 10, 2021)

The Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet has 2 spaces together under the outside canopy and 4 spaces left indoors. Two of these indoor spaces could be side-by-side if needed.* Please give us a call to reserve a swap space. 248-642-6639* 

The swap meet vendors include Gary Wold, Dave Parker, Jerry Heron from M/L, Brian Pikielek, Bob Snyder, Mark Grobbel, East Side Bikes, Tim Potter and Jim Riggs selling his 40 yr. collection. Plus, there are over 40 more vendors filling 80 additional swap spaces. Here's your chance to get a first shot at some great bikes before they head off to M/L.  Shaping up to be a great swap meet.


----------



## pkleppert (Sep 12, 2021)

Only two indoor spaces remain.


----------



## pkleppert (Sep 17, 2021)

Sold out!


----------

